# Spike tape



## CSCTech (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am looking at buying some different tapes this upcoming season. I want to get a few rolls of different colored glow in the dark spike for marking the stage for actos and set positions. Is this what is typicly done?
Also what brands are the best?

I have enough black two inch gaff for now so taping wires is fine.

Also for our consoles we have been using blue electric tape, well it has been there not placed by me, for the sound board. And masking tape for the light desk, I didnt really care since the thing is being replaced this year and is worth next to nothing and already chipped all over. But we are getting nice 'new' factory reconditioned Express 48/96 so I do not want to take any chances. Should I just be looking at console tape or would it be okay to use spike tape? I am not sure if it leaves a residue. I have seen boards marked up with colored tape and I assumed it was spike. 

Also do they make 1 inch spike? 1/2 Seems a little small for marking channels.


Thanks!


----------



## zuixro (Jul 29, 2010)

1 inch "Artist's Tape" for marking consoles. Some people use 3/4 or 1/2", but I like 1". My local artist's supply store didn't have 1", I had to order it online.

Artist's Tape is paper tape, similar to masking tape, but the adhesive peels off better. I have my own roll and carry it in my bag so no matter where I go, I have board tape.

For spike tape: Glow in the dark isn't necessary. I like the fluorescent colors, orange, pink, green. Those are easy to see in low light. White and light colors are also pretty visible. 

Don't underestimate the usefulness of black spike tape. Need to cover over a bright LED? tack up a cable? bundle a cable? I love the stuff, and I'm getting a roll to put in my bag.


----------



## CSCTech (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds great, didnt see Artists tape before. 

In that case, if you think the flourescents are visable in the dark I think I will order this- Price is great, especially since most sites sell one role for ~$8. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QDXQJS/?tag=controlbooth-20

And it has black so from your opinion I would get it even if it didnt. : )


----------



## irish79 (Jul 30, 2010)

I get my spike tape from BMI and it is $4.25 a roll. They also have board tape not sure what that cost.


----------



## Footer (Jul 30, 2010)

Around 4 bucks is the going rate. I bought this last year, hopefully it is still surviving at the venue that I left it at... 
1/2" Cloth Spike Tape Kit, 19 Color

Took it all, ran safety cable through it, and padlocked it.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 30, 2010)

CSCTech said:


> ... I want to get a few rolls of different colored glow in the dark spike for marking the stage for actos and set positions. Is this what is typicly done? ...


As far as I know, glow tape only comes in one color, a yellowish-green. It's also expensive compared to other tapes, so should only be used where absolutely required.

Have a look at, and perhaps contribute to, the collaborative article Tapes - ControlBooth. 
Nothing but board tape (artist's tape) on a console ever! E-tape leaves residue, g-tape can pull off paint, masking tape is difficult to remove if left in place too long.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 30, 2010)

I stopped using artist tape recently and switched to 1" white gaff for console tape. You may not have a problem since you're probably inside, but artists tape doesn't like humid conditions. I was finding that in the hot and humid summer months artist tape would not stick at all. I just bought a dozen rolls from Tour Supply for $90. I'm not sure how that price compares with that of artist tape, but since that is pretty much useless to me I haven't even thought about it.

Spike tape is a great thing to have. I have several rolls of different colors. When doing multiple bands I can spike their positions using different colors to make it easy to figure out during changeovers. I also use it for color coding my microphones.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 30, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Nothing but board tape (artist's tape) on a console ever! ...g-tape can pull off paint...


 
If by "G" you mean gaff... I've never had any issues using "real" gaff tape on a console. I've been using Shurtape for years and just got a dozen rolls of Pro Gaff, neither of which have pulled off any paint. Now, if your scribble strip is already flaking then any tape will "help" that along, but if you're paint is already pealing then you have bigger problems than selecting which type of tape to write on.


----------



## CSCTech (Jul 30, 2010)

I found this site that has a few different artists tape.
It should work fine on our consoles, its always freezing in our house 

Pro Tape Artist Tape - BLICK art materials

And a pack of the stuff I linked too above for spike which has some floro colors plus black (Or grey, one picture shows black another grey)

As for normal gaf I use black cloth stuff. 2 inch. The brand escapes me now but I had a thread on which brands of the stuff a while back, I only go with the brand I do because we get it cheap and pretty long roles from our supplier.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 1, 2010)

In my kit, I keep a roll of 1/2" white spike, a roll of 1" board tape, a roll of 2" black gaff, 2" white gaff, and my personal favorite, 2" fluorescent chartreuse green gaff. Sure a venue *should* supply gaff, but sometimes I just need that extra piece, and NO ONE ever has the chartreuse available, and its my absolute favorite for backstage hazard marking. I'm not taping down a whole stage of cable runs with my supply, but its handy to have my own roll on hand. Aside from the chartreuse gaffa, I rarely pay for the rolls, I get whoever I'm working with to buy them for me. 

We had an argument a while back of buying your own vs. venue supplied. In a perfect world, the venue/employer will always supply your expendables. However, we don't live in that perfect world, and many times, having a few extra rolls in your own kit can be worth the small expensive because it makes life easier. Either it won't be available or if you happen to be picky like me or many of my friends, the right color or kind isn't available. Also, KEEP YOUR RECEIPTS, for many times, when you do buy things, reimbursement is available when properly documented. 

As for board marking, I use both board tape and spike. One of the few times me and Derek disagree, I tend to have no issues with gaffa on boards. I DO, however, passionately hate almost all forms of masking tape. Blue painters tape when actually panting, otherwise get that off-white crap outta here. 

I also wish more places would use the 4" gaffa tape or tunnel tape. Costs more up front but ends up saving money in the long run. 

Also, why do we have to write on boards in regular "fine point" sharpie? I've met people who insist on fine tip and ONLY fine tip. I rather prefer extra fine tip. I can barely even fit anything into that 1" square under a fader or button.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 2, 2010)

On any board i have gotten or used, they always have a small white square with the channel number on it with about a half inch left to write things, i use dry erase markers (fine tip) and since i just have to erase and re-write i have only the expense of the dry erase markers...


----------



## zuixro (Aug 2, 2010)

So for a guy like me who wants to buy a roll of tape or two for his own personal use, what's the best place to buy? Production Advantage has good prices, but $10 shipping for 1 roll of gaff, and 2 rolls of spike? Seems a little steep to me...

(Yes, I'm buying it myself because my venue won't buy it for me. We only get black duct tape and masking tape)


----------



## CSCTech (Aug 3, 2010)

I use the finest tip pen I can find, more room and usually turns out neater.

Zuixro, I would recommend, if ordering online, to get a multipack like ones I posted above. Usually prices lower a little when sold in sets/bulk. 

I suppose our venue would pay for some tape but I would rather the venues money be spent on our much more needed things. Plus I use most of these tapes in my own operations so I can use it both places and know it's going to be there.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 3, 2010)

zuixro said:


> So for a guy like me who wants to buy a roll of tape or two for his own personal use, what's the best place to buy?


Our newest advertiser, Stage Spot, is offering free shipping on orders over $69.00. Add a Telrad Spot Scope, Ultimate Focus Tool, or a couple of funny T-shirts and you're there!


----------



## photoatdv (Aug 4, 2010)

Or start working one offs and collect the leftovers . Haven't bought a roll of gaff or a gel yet . Of course having friends doesn't hurt that either.

note: Don't take stuff that your boss is planning on reusing! Some shows couldn't care less what happens to the leftovers, some won't be happy if they disappear.


----------



## 2mojo2 (Aug 21, 2010)

I usually keep black and grey 2" gaffer's tape on hand, as well as a supply of the lighter color and flouescent spikes.
I use grey gaff for board marking, and grey or white spike for labelling aux channels, etc. where I need a narrow mark.


----------

